# Hi Everyone!



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

My wife, Hazel, and I currently live in Cuenca, Ecuador. We have been here 6 yrs. but believe we will be moving to Portugal later this year. We're coming in July for a scouting trip. So far, we're interested in the Lisbon and the Algarve areas.

We are both retired and have 2 dogs that we'll be bringing with us. We're looking forward to doing some exploring.

Thanks for having us in the forum.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there and a very warm welcome to the Portugal section of EXPAT FORUM 


There are so many beautiful areas in Portugal try aand visit each region while you are on your scouting trip.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome from the central zone.

As Shiobhan quite rightly says each area is very different from the rest so try to find time to explore them all if you possibly can.


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot Siobhán and Traveling-Man. Sounds like good advice.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

......and you couldn't start your scouting in a better area than Central Portugal!!!!






David


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> ......and you couldn't start your scouting in a better area than Central Portugal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David. We have two friends that just moved to Cascais, so that's where we'll start.


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi there and a very warm welcome to the Portugal section of EXPAT FORUM
> 
> There are so many beautiful areas in Portugal try aand visit each region while you are on your scouting trip.


So I've heard too, Siobhan. Just curious about the move from Cuenca which International Living have been promoting for a few years to Portugal that their associated company LiveandInvest are now promoting as the best retirement destination.


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Good question MickinUS. 

We have lived in Cuenca for 6 years now and have been very happy here. We reduced our cost of living by 75% as compared to the U.S., while increasing our standard of living. Our biggest problem has been Spanish. Altho we have improved by leaps and bounds, we are still not fluent. Of course, Spanish is the language here but there are just a few that speak English. 

One reason for the move is to improve the weather. The temperatures in Cuenca stay between 49 degrees F and about 71 degrees F, it has been changing since we've been here. There are many more clouds and quite a bit of rain. We would like to get a better climate . . . it's a little too chilly here. We are thinking of having ready access to a beach.

One more thing -- my wife is from England and living in Portugal would give us ready access to that. It would also open all of Europe to us and Portugal is a great gateway to Europe.

However, after saying all of that, if our scouting trip doesn't convince us, we'll stay in Cuenca for the foreseeable future. We do love Cuenca after all.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is another couple who have moved to Portugal from Uraguay. they live not far from Evora and have settled in well. He is Irish and his wife is from Colombia


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

wallymountz said:


> Good question MickinUS. We have lived in Cuenca for 6 years now and have been very happy here. We reduced our cost of living by 75% as compared to the U.S., while increasing our standard of living. Our biggest problem has been Spanish. Altho we have improved by leaps and bounds, we are still not fluent. Of course, Spanish is the language here but there are few that speak English. One reason for the move is to improve the weather. The temperatures in Cuenca stay between 49 degrees F and about 71 degrees F, it has been changing since we've been here. There are many more clouds and quite a bit of rain. We would like to get a better climate . . . it's a little too chilly here. However, after saying all of that, if our scouting trip doesn't convince us, we'll stay in Cuenca for the foreseeable future. We do love Cuenca after all.


So funny to hear you say that,Wally. I loved reading about Cuenca and with all my research I couldn't find a pic where it wasn't overcast ) You should find quite a few Americans in Cascais - one guy there helps people do their 1040s every year - he has a blog but I've forgotten the URL. If I track it down I'll post it. Best of luck to you both. BTW if you think Spanish is hard, wait for the Portuguese)))


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Thanks MickinUS. I've started with a computer program on Portuguese . . . it is not going well! lol


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Evora looks interesting. I know we'll have to get a car siobhanwf. We'll lived with only taxis for 6 years. I like that.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

As weather is one of your major concerns, it might not be a bad idea to schedule your scouting visit for December or January. The beautiful hot weather you experience in July doesn't give you a true picture for the rest of the year  Best of luck!


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for that point bom dia lisbon. 

We have considered that. We're also concerned about too many tourists in the Algarve. We've been out of south Florida for almost 10 years now, so we decided to experience the heat again and evaluate the tourist situation. I know we should do both, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

wallymountz said:


> Thanks for that point bom dia lisbon.
> 
> We have considered that. We're also concerned about too many tourists in the Algarve. We've been out of south Florida for almost 10 years now, so we decided to experience the heat again and evaluate the tourist situation. I know we should do both, but I don't think that's going to happen.


Wally, honestly language is going to be your biggest issue like it has been in Cuenca. So I would look further south where there are many English speakers. But that's just me.


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

Any difference between the Algarve and around Lisbon for English speakers MickinUs?


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

wallymountz said:


> Any difference between the Algarve and around Lisbon for English speakers MickinUs?


All my info is secondhand - Siobhan would be the expert but I do know many that live in parts of the Algarve that never have to speak much if any Portuguese. I'm still in CT seriously looking at settling down in a lesser touristy part of the Algarve because while I would make the effort to learn the language, I know my wife wouldn't have the same determination. I've a feeling you could be in the same position.


----------



## wallymountz (May 4, 2015)

LOL You have ESP MickinUS!


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

wallymountz said:


> LOL You have ESP MickinUS!


That's what I thought! In that case spend more time down by Lagos area or Tavira - all within 45 or less of Faro airport. Faro has tons of low cost flights to the rest of Europe. Plenty of Brits and other English speakers in the area. Anywhere else will not give you the volume of English speakers. Happy wife - happy life )


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome also from the 'Central Zone' well Alto Alentejo actually , but yeah , dont just think that the Algarve and Lisbon is Portugal , there is so much more to see further inland and the local people are so much more friendlier too 

Whatever you do , take your time and do your homework !

Cheers 




travelling-man said:


> Welcome from the central zone.
> 
> As Shiobhan quite rightly says each area is very different from the rest so try to find time to explore them all if you possibly can.


----------



## JMarco88 (May 17, 2015)

hi and good luck with your visit.
just a little tip!
the north its usually greener (more vegetation, more montains and valleys ) than the south!
but doesn't really matter were you want to go! as everything is beautiful in its own way!


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

JMarco88 said:


> hi and good luck with your visit.
> just a little tip!
> the north its usually greener (more vegetation, more montains and valleys ) than the south!
> but doesn't really matter were you want to go! as everything is beautiful in its own way!


Hi there !
Yes that's very true , it really depends what you are looking for and what your needs are , If you want the Beach and Bar/ex-pat life style then the Coast is where you need to be , if you want Rural life and mix more with the locals then for sure head for Central or Northern Portugal , either way it's all very beautiful 

Cheers !


----------

